# anybody ever used sound deadner



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm contemplating lining my floors and roof with a deading sheet kinda like dynomatjust wondering whose done this before not really doing it for the stereo, more so for the engine and road noise plus to keep the suns heat out during long drives any suggestions


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Fatmat, same stuff as dynamat for a lot cheaper. Do the door skins and inner door shell, floor, roof, and trunk. I've never noticed a difference in it keeping out heat but definatley in road/exhaust noise. Degrease the hell out of any metal that you're adhering the sound deadener to and make sure its pressed on good.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

fatmat sucks! I gave away 50^ft of it and I paid shipping! look into second skin, they are having a b-stock sale right now. That shit will stick to DIRT and not fall off. Fatmat is peel and seel with a logo on the foil. 

Just say no to roofing products in your car...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

If you want another option, I suggest... http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=61


----------



## slowrider1959 (Sep 2, 2008)

I just ordered 150ft of fat-mat. From everything I've read it is just a matter of doing the proper prep work and layering. I've read some "horror stories" but I don't know if I believe them or not. It seems like people who live in areas where it gets extremely hot have had problems with peeling. It is 65 here 90% of the time so I'm not worried. Fat-mat is supposed to leave a smell for a few days.


----------



## auto1234 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

too bad, that stuff is garbage. I used it in a car and it fell off the door and got gummed up in the window regulator. IT IS A ROOFING PRODUCT!


----------



## slowrider1959 (Sep 2, 2008)

NC gets really hot. Where I live it is 55-70 all the time so I might not run into the same issues. I think high heat causes the issues with the lining peeling. I could be totally wrong. I'll post a little while after I install.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Mike ..Il be doing the same as what your wanting to do..Ive herd good things about hush mat and thats what ill be using..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Airborne said:


> too bad, that stuff is garbage. I used it in a car and it fell off the door and got gummed up in the window regulator. IT IS A ROOFING PRODUCT!


I didnt know fatmat was a roofing product. On the samba , a vw forum, they talk about using some roofing shit from home depot in their cars but I didnt know fatmat was one those type products. Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't cheat yourself bro, Dynamat Extreme all day. It'll cost more but will stick and the road noise goes close to zero! I did the roof of my car and rear quarters, floors, firewall and doors. Cars reverbrate sound so easily with all that metal and you need something to absorb it.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> I didnt know fatmat was a roofing product. On the samba , a vw forum, they talk about using some roofing shit from home depot in their cars but I didnt know fatmat was one those type products. Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


Yeah, I found out the hard way.lol All they did was rebadge some peal and seal. I used that years ago and talk about a fucking mess! It is asphalt based and not designed to hold on at more that 30 degrees or so. Any steeper and it can just fall off.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

fjc422 said:


> Don't cheat yourself bro, Dynamat Extreme all day. It'll cost more but will stick and the road noise goes close to zero! I did the roof of my car and rear quarters, floors, firewall and doors. Cars reverbrate sound so easily with all that metal and you need something to absorb it.
> View attachment 456176
> View attachment 456175
> View attachment 456174
> View attachment 456172



that stuff is a great product! Pricey but it is leaps and bounds over that roofing junk.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks like everyone just skipped right past my suggestion...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Brahma Brian said:


> Looks like everyone just skipped right past my suggestion...


lol, I've never used it before! Can't comment on it...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Airborne said:


> lol, I've never used it before! Can't comment on it...


It's new, so I would expect that.

But if you or anyone else spends a few minutes looking at the threads in that section and their facebook page, you'll see how happy people are with it.

I'm just trying to let people know how to get good stuff without spending so much money on the products that ride on the name.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Brahma Brian said:


> It's new, so I would expect that.
> 
> But if you or anyone else spends a few minutes looking at the threads in that section and their facebook page, you'll see how happy people are with it.
> 
> I'm just trying to let people know how to get good stuff without spending so much money on the products that ride on the name.


that's fair. I'll do some looking. I have 60^ft of Damp Pro to install in my 3kgt, when I get to my 51 (gotta fix the floors first) I will give some a try.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Dunno about that stuf Brian. It's been my experience that if it's on a roll it's rebadged peel and seel


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Airborne said:


> Dunno about that stuf Brian. It's been my experience that if it's on a roll it's rebadged peel and seel


I don't know of any deadener that would be best installed by NOT using a roller on it?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Brahma Brian said:


> I don't know of any deadener that would be best installed by NOT using a roller on it?


lol, not the wooden roller, the product it's self coming on a roll. I know the stuff I have now would be way too thick to roll up.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Airborne said:


> lol, not the wooden roller, the product it's self coming on a roll. I know the stuff I have now would be way too thick to roll up.


Oops, I misread "on a roll"... I dunno man, tons of big timers have installed it in the last couple months with good results, so time will tell.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Brahma Brian said:


> Oops, I misread "on a roll"... I dunno man, tons of big timers have installed it in the last couple months with good results, so time will tell.


I'll keep an eye on it. There are a few guys I work with that are going to do some builds this summer and cheaper but good is always on their minds.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've used Fatmat as i posted before. Absolutely no issue with it peeling away and i'm in the midwest so temps range from -20 to 100 degrees. Hasn't come off the underside of my trunk so i'll assume its still fine under my headliner too. Installed it about 8 years ago now. Car has sat outside half that time so there's been a foot of snow sitting on the trunk lid as well as constant sun heating the interior in the summer.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

down here in miami only thing that works year-round is dynamat extreme and second skin,forgot about another company ive used before that was as good as these 2 just pricey...
and fatmat didnt even hold for 1 whole day in this summer heat and smelled like roofing tar for weeks,thank god the car was completely stripped and nothing was installed so all we had to do was remove the 70 plus feet of fat crap and replace...worse part is that we had to re-clean and prep the surface that was already clean which set us back,had to even sand blast some spots to get the goo gone....its been 2 years now and the car which is still a rolling project looks like the day i did it


----------



## slowrider1959 (Sep 2, 2008)

I installed fatmat over the weekend and it worked OK. I applied it after stripping out the interior to my ladies 2001 Corolla. I didn't expect it to sound like an s500 after installing the fatmat, but I did expect a very NOTICEABLE difference. Not really. I had to apply it with a heat gun using several coats to the floors, inside firewall, and trunk.. The sound of the road is softened and the stereo system in the car sounds much better but it is still not as quite as I wanted it to be. If I going to go through the trouble again I would probably buy fleece tape, expanding foam and some higher quality stuff. I decided to look into the claim that fatmat is just relabeled roofing product. Seems totally valid. I went and looked at it with a piece of fatmat I cut out and I could not tell the difference whatsoever.

TL;DR: if you are going to cut costs buy the roofing product; it is the SAME SHIT.
fatmat seems to work OK.
spend the extra $ and get high quality shit if you really care.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

damn glad i checked the lay it lows i was about to go to lowe's to get some peel and seal. i just used por 15 on the floor pans on my impala. i want to get some dynamat will it stick to the por 15 coating? how much material should i buy?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes it will stick, you just have to clean and prep the area with wax/grease remover or alcohol

Start with 50 sq ft...that should be enough.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

a guy here has been using a spray on product called lizard skin he swears by the stuff I,m trying to decide what I,m going to use as well


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Any more info on lizard skin?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

google it its a spray on product


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

MR.MEMO said:


> damn glad i checked the lay it lows i was about to go to lowe's to get some peel and seal. i just used por 15 on the floor pans on my impala. i want to get some dynamat will it stick to the por 15 coating? how much material should i buy?


THAT PEEL AND SEAL WORKS..IT ALL ABOUT THE PREP WITH ANY OF THEM PRODUCTS.


----------

